# Broken ignition switch/lock



## Urn (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, 

A couple a days ago some asshole broke into my car and broke my ignition switch(if thats what it's called) with what i think was a screwdriver. Now I can't turn my key at all so it won't start or anything. Does anybody have any idea how to start to replace it? It is also on the steering lock, guess it makes things difficult.. Is there a special place i can just drill to get it off the lock or something? (i read that VW has something like that). 
It is a Nissan Sunny 1.4 '94 (N14).

Thanks guys!

Jorn


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Normally you have to take the shroud off from around the steering wheel (the plastic piece(s) around the key cylinder). I'm not familiar with the exact specs of your car, but there should be some screws just below the steering wheel which you take off and the shroud should come off. Once it's off, you will see how the ignition switch can be removed.


----------



## Urn (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I will try to find out something tonight or tomorrow  It's just that i live in Norway and it's -10 and half a meter snow


----------



## jrotert (Sep 12, 2005)

*Similar broken Switch Problem*

I had similar problem w. 1994 Sentra. Not broken in to, but ignition key would not turn switch on. Had to have it towed to my house. Once in my garage I was able to get it to turn on by liberal application of WD40, inserting key, and tapping end of key with a hammer until it turned. It still would stick on occasion, so I took car to local locksmith. They tried rebuilding original cylinder, but it would still stick occasionally.

On their recommendation, I bought new cylinder from local Nissan dealer (about 150 dollars) and had locksmith install and re-key for 65 dollars.

Works fine now. I prolly could have got by cheaper, but didn't relish the thought of having a separate key for ignition and doors/trunk.


----------

